# Which Hostels is good in Indonesia?



## Jem_SG (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi, anyone been to Indonesia Bali?
Anyone knows a forum on backpackers for Australians?


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hotel Fave 

Cleanest and cheapest


----------



## Jem_SG (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks Kumar! 

I checked on Booking.com and other places and found ZEN Rooms. I stayed two nights at one of the ZEN Rooms. Cheaper, with goodie bag and clean. I took advantage of their 100K (USD $9) discount "ZENRINA"

Didn't know Indonesia hotels are so affordable. But to converse with the locals on getting where is a hassle. Hence it is better to Google and plan where to head to in advance. Go-Jek is awesome!

Found this online:
Only for Uber riders, book a room at ZenRooms.com (starting from IDR 123.000!) and get IDR 100,000 off for the first booking with voucher code: UBERZENROOMS


----------



## reineangela0608 (Feb 10, 2016)

Jem_SG said:


> Hi, anyone been to Indonesia Bali?
> Anyone knows a forum on backpackers for Australians?


For your question which hostel? Well, I have not been to Indonesia. But you could check Roomhopper.com for possible options. Came across it on trip advisor, and found they have cheap rates.


----------



## Jem_SG (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks reineangela0608!


----------



## reineangela0608 (Feb 10, 2016)

Jem_SG said:


> thanks reineangela0608!


You are welcome. When you finally got there..share your travel stories too


----------



## camryn (Dec 25, 2016)

kumar1234 said:


> Hotel Fave
> 
> Cleanest and cheapest


Thanks. I'm looking for a hotel, too.


----------



## john001 (Feb 24, 2017)

Where in Bali will you be planning to stay? Here are my few suggestions on the best accommodation in Bali.

For those interested in spiritual growth and meditation, a good place to learn and enjoy renewal of the spirit is Gaia Oasis Retreat Resort in Jalan Raya Singaraja-Amlapura, Dusun Tegal Sumaga, Tejakula, Buleleng. This is reached by driving to Tejakula at the north of Bali. The ride to the resort is a pleasure to do because of the wonderful views of lush vegetation in the rice paddies, views of stone temples, and likely to see local religious ceremonies being held. At the resort, there are spiritual guides that offer courses in wellness and healing in a community atmosphere. The lodgings are made of coconut wood and local stone with thatched roofs and cozy beds with a nightly rate starting at 20 USD. It also has its own swimming pool but most likely you will be doing your swimming in the crystalline waters off the huge beach measuring over a hectare of shiny black pebble volcanic sands.

Surfers Dorm House, a boutique hostel in Segara Perancak, Tibubeneng in Kuta, is located near the Berawa Beach. Most of the guests in this establishment are surfers and backpackers making international friends as they travel around. This place has air conditioning, a barbeque area, laundry facilities, and shared room. A nightly rate is just around 10 USD, which is very economic.

The Bedbunkers Budget Hostel is a very economical place to stay that offers accommodation at a very low rate of around 7 USD. There are three prime locations wherein two are located in Kuta: one at Jalan Blambangan and one at Jalan Kartika Plaza, while the other one is located in Jlan Patih Jelantik in Legian. There are private rooms, capsule beds, swimming pool, and a free airport shuttle. Their uniqueness is having triple bunk-beds. This is an ideal place for short visits as it does not have much in the way of amenities and it is a “no frills” establishment, which is 10 minutes away from the beach. It caters to backpackers from all over the world searching for fun and adventure.

Backpackers are quite welcome in a hostel called Big Pineapple Backpackers, which is located away from the beachfront in Jalan Tirta Ening along Gang Blue Dive No. 5-6, Sanur, Denpasar. This place has secure lockers for your belongings and is comfortable and clean. A nightly rate starts at 7 USD depending on the room choice; either dorm accommodation or double rooms. The hotel has outdoor pool, bicycle rental, outdoor terraced area, and a restaurant serving Indonesian cuisine.

At the heart of Denpasar is the POP! Hotel Denpasar, which is located in Jalan H.O.S Cokroaminoto 23 - 25. There are 122 guestrooms with nightly rates starting at 16 USD. Additional amenities are outdoor pool, fitness center, and meeting rooms.

Jati Homestay is located in Jalan Hanoman in Ubud. It is an unusual sort of place and the the home of Dewa Nyoman Jati, a renowned painter whose works are exhibited in Neka Museum. Mr. Jati offers a gracious service for guests staying in his property, which is surrounded by lush gardens and is close to the Monkey Forest. Rates start at 22 USD, which is still a great value for money because the homestay offers great amenities and facilities. For a lower rate, one can also head to the Suparsa's Home Stay in Jalan Sriwedari No. 35, Banjar Taman Kaja, which have rates that starts at 12 USD or the Nick's Homestay in Jalan Hanoman No.57 with room rates starting at 20 USD.


----------

